# HELP -- 2002 Maxima GLE Stock Struts Blown



## MrTrace (Jan 22, 2006)

Good evening:

This is my first post on this board. Pleased to meet you all. I have a question in regards to our 2002 max gle that needs new struts. The front passenger side is making a pinging noise and the dealer has said that it is blown and that we should just replace all 4 at same time. The car's ride has been choppy since buying it used with 21,000 miles and we are figuring now is would be the time to pick struts that would rid us of this problem. I am looking to keep the stock springs, as I have found out they will be the softest, but am unsure which struts we should use that would match the stock springs. We are looking for a soft smooth highway ride and would even be willing to give up some "sport" (if there is any on the gle model) for a better ride. Which struts would you guys recommed? Should I remain stock or would Tokico Illuminas be a good choice? Granted that the Maxima is not a Cadillac or a Lexus and this is not what we think we'll get with the new struts but we would favor a set-up more geared towards the highway cruiser family sedan, as this is what we use it for primarily. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

KYB GR2's would be a fine choice, and the build quality is superb for the cost. Even with the stock springs, you will notice a more sporty feel, and it will ride better at higher speeds. I noticed no wheel hop at over 100 in my T/A with these when I hit a hard bump. The tires really act like they're glued to the road at high speed.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Check this site out: 

http://www.innerbean.com/housecor/spring_strut_decision.html

I've had experience with Tokico HPs and Illuminas. Both are good depending on your purposes. The HPs are good for the price in terms of maintaining a nice ride and pair up nicely with stock springs. The Illuminas are more expensive, but you will be able to adjust the stiffness to damper your springs best and hopefully give ya the ride you're looking for.


----------

